# Ministerial Intervention



## tomatoflash (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I thought I'd share my case because I'm pretty upset right now with the outcome and the processing times of the ministerial intervention unit. I'd like to know what you guys think.

Background:
I came to Australia when I was 6 years old in 1996 and I haven't left the country since then. After my parents divorce, I came here with my dad to see my uncle who was already an Australian citizen. I later realised that my dad brought me here to leave me with my uncle as my dad couldn't take care of me anymore. I grew up with my uncle in Australia since then and I am doing my final semester of university right now.

My first application to the department of immigration was a Child Visa in 2007, which was refused due to the lack of document claiming that I was actually adopted by my uncle. It also got refused in MRT and it moved onto Ministerial Intervention in 2009. 

Since 2009, I've been on Bridging Visa E. I am 24 years old and still getting financial support from my uncle who has been paying for my expenses and education fees because I have no right to work. I visit the department of immigration to renew my Bridging Visa E every 3-6months (depending on the duration of each renewal) and they wouldn't have much idea on what is actually going on with my process apart from that the minister is still considering the case.

It has been more than 4 years now and I understand that ministers change but I still think this is taking far too long. The most recent document they asked me to provide was a overseas student health cover and they told me that the minister is considering to grant me a student visa. 

Really, I should be happy that he is still considering to intervene my case and not deporting me but its pretty sad that I am being granted a student visa after all that trouble and time because not only I am almost done with my university degree but I applied for a PR (Child Visa) in the first place.

My family and friends that I am attached to and rely on are in Australia and I have no one back in my country so my plan is to somehow get PR so I can stay and live in Australia. So what are my options? I was thinking to apply for a graduate visa after I finish with university which will allow me to apply for PR. Is this my best bet?

Apologies for a lengthy post, I tried to summarise the best I could.
Thank you


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

That's so bloody sad, I feel for you buddy. I don't know what the best route for you is, but the problem that I see here is the fact that you've spent your whole life here yet you're not even allowed to stay here. You have pretty much grown up here, yet you don't even have the right to get a part-time job. It would be scary for you to go back to wherever you came to Australia from.

This is somewhat similar to my case, though not that serious. I'm 21 now, I've been here since the age of 16 when I came on a student visa to live with my uncle's family. I'm about to apply for 820 this week. The thought of possibly not getting the visa is scaring the life out of me. While I did grow up in Macedonia physically, I've have grown mentally and intellectually here. I've got more friends in Australia, my education is here and in fact I know many more things about processes and stuff in Australia than what I know about my country of origin. This is where I got my first job, my first girlfriend (and current partner) etc... I feel Australian without being an actual Aussie.

I seriously feel for you, I hope it all gets sorted.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I would message Mark Northam on this form. He's a respected migration agent - there has to be another option for you, and he may be able to intervene and make sure you get the PR visa you deserve.  Best of luck - I agree that you should be able to stay when you've already spent your whole life here!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! My heart aches for you! I think you've been treated incredibly cruelly and surely some allowance can be made for you given you've grown up here, and coming here initially wasn't your choice...it's not like you did anything wrong or dishonest...you were six years old! 

Please message Mark Northam and seek his advice and assistance because I'm sure there has to be a way for you to have the best outcome! 

Hugs!!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi
I am not sure about the graduate visa, some require you to have previously hel a student visa, others need you to be outside Australia for the visa to be granted. If you don't already have a migration agent I would suggest you need to get one.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Keep strong...*

Hi tomatoflash
Like the others, I really feel for you and your situation. I agree that you should ask Mark what he can advise as soon as possible. It may be useful if your uncle approached his federal member of parliament to see if they could also intervene on your behalf. Some of them are very helpful. Very best wishes. Please keep strong. The sun will shine eventually. And please keep us informed here... we do care...



tomatoflash said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd share my case because I'm pretty upset right now with the outcome and the processing times of the ministerial intervention unit. I'd like to know what you guys think.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomatoflash (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone and your advices!

It's very valuable to me and it also helps me out emotionally

I'll definately ask Mark about my situation.


----------



## Mario P (Oct 10, 2014)

*same boat*

Hi Tomatoflash,

I can only imagine how hard it is for you to be in that situation, but youre not the only one. Trust me, we re in pretty much the same boat. Ministerial intervention taking forever, no work rights, no one back home etc etc..

I just have few questions. How did you know that the minister is considering your case and that student visa is more likely be granted? Did you received a letter of some sort?

Also, have you received a letter from MIU requesting medical, character check and signed Australian Values? the reason I asked is because I know someone who just recently received that letter.

Thank you. hope to hear from you soon.

Mario P


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Tomatoflash you might wanna consider today tonight .trust me the entire country will be behind you if the story is well presented. Try everyone avenue even putting the story in the newspaper. That's cruel what they did. You can't even leave the country


----------

